# End of Service Gratuity



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

For those who are familiar with end of service gratuity, please help out.

I came to Dubai on a 3 months contract in 2009. The contract was extended twice and I have now spent a total of 2 years. The contract ends this month and was not renewed. 

However, my contract describes my services as a ‘service provider’ and there is no mention of gratuity payment. 

The company sponsored me for a residency visa, gave me a labor card that states I am an employee. I have put in two years with this company working in a full time capacity, Am I entitled to end of service gratuity payment?. 

The company is in the tecom free zone.

Thanks and any help will be greatly appreciated


----------

